# Juvenile Blue Jays & watermelon!



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

My wife made a few feathery friends in the backyard this past weekend...I caught her feeding these 6 young bluejays my watermelon!:rotfl:


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

thats awesome man!! I'm jealous


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

That is pretty neat to feed them by hand. Thanks for posting.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Great pictures Doug. I bet when you are in the hot seat, that where she is feeding you, the bird seed. lol


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Now thats just 2 cool.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, that is 2cool!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

joy to watch


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I feed em daily and never had them get that close.

That is cool, must be the whole family. I have counted up to 9 getting
after the dog food I feed em. all wildlife is bolder with the drought.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Brenda is still feeding the Jays! Going on a week now, but there has only been a group of 3 at most. One youngster continues to shreak to get her to come out of the house with food. It's amazing...that never works for me when I'm hungry...HA! I even say please...


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Very neat and certainly rare!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*2 jays still hangin around...crazy*

One month today...and 2 are still hanging around. What a trip.

Tried to water the yard early Sat and I got coaxed into feeding 1 of the jays. Little flapper was hoping dn the top of the fence jesteren to me, wings flappin,mouth open. I gave in...Jeesh.:bounce:


----------

